# Boards suggestions : east coast, carving on groomers, intermediate rider



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Welcome to the Forum! I love my K2 Liens. They are pretty versatile. I ride them on all my boards. 

Isn't it crazy when you measure your feet only to find you've been in the wrong boots all along? Gotta love getting a performance fit. 

You've got some good boards on your list. You might look at Nidecker as well- like the Tracer, Area, or Concept.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Bertrand said:


> Hello!
> 
> Been reading the forum for a little while, gathered some infos on boards and here I am for some finetuning, using your lights and perhaps identifying a board I haven't found yet.
> 
> ...


I have an Amplid Surfari with K2 Lien AT's and love it, especially for that surfy/mellow/playfulness you mention above. It carves hard, handles areas of ice no problems and is a great match. I was worried it would be too much for me and especially as I ride with my daughter but it's perfect. The weight range may be an issue though as both the Souly Grail and Surfari are topped out at 100kg on spec charts.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> I have an Amplid Surfari with K2 Lien AT's and love it, especially for that surfy/mellow/playfulness you mention above. It carves hard, handles areas of ice no problems and is a great match. I was worried it would be too much for me and especially as I ride with my daughter but it's perfect. The weight range may be an issue though as both the Souly Grail and Surfari are topped out at 100kg on spec charts.


I've got a Surfari, and I weighed 220# last season. It absolutely rips. It's definitely not a board you'll quickly outgrow.


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks!

Somehow I missed the Surfari in my search for the ultimate board. A little by expensive though  Not that it is a dealbreaker though, just something that I need to be sure. It does check all my boxes!

At 220lbs, I guess you are on the 161 WigMar? Being over the spec just means it handle like it is a softer board? Or that you would overpower the board (not that this is the case here, just a general thought).

edit - For the boots measurement, indeed, I was annoyed to always have way too large boots at the end of the season, after the they were "broken in".


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Bertrand said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Somehow I missed the Surfari in my search for the ultimate board. A little by expensive though  Not that it is a dealbreaker though, just something that I need to be sure. It does check all my boxes!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm on the 161. The nose is pretty stiff, and then it gets stiffer through the tail. I wouldn't call it a plank though. The nose has some rocker, so it's pretty forgiving for how aggressive it is otherwise. It can carve hard in a wide variety of conditions. 

I heard they had some B stock lying around the warehouse, so you might be able to get a deal if you hit them up. I got a deal on my Surfari because it had been ridden once. They also hooked me up with a great deal on my Pentaquark when I asked for a little help.

I used to add tons of adhesive foam to my boots as they packed out. Heel lift is the devil!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Yeah I also got a good price emailing them directly and I know someone here actually got Peter Bauer's board signed IIRC


----------



## ChrisZed (Oct 5, 2021)

Bertrand said:


> Nitro Mountain


From the Nitro line I would add the woodcarver instead. It has the powepods and the construction is really good


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

NT.Thunder said:


> I have an Amplid Surfari with K2 Lien AT's and love it, especially for that surfy/mellow/playfulness you mention above. It carves hard, handles areas of ice no problems and is a great match. I was worried it would be too much for me and especially as I ride with my daughter but it's perfect. The weight range may be an issue though as both the Souly Grail and Surfari are topped out at 100kg on spec charts.


Nice to hear I made a good choice with the K2 Lien AT. Price is right also! 



WigMar said:


> Yeah, I'm on the 161. The nose is pretty stiff, and then it gets stiffer through the tail. I wouldn't call it a plank though. The nose has some rocker, so it's pretty forgiving for how aggressive it is otherwise. It can carve hard in a wide variety of conditions.
> 
> I heard they had some B stock lying around the warehouse, so you might be able to get a deal if you hit them up. I got a deal on my Surfari because it had been ridden once. They also hooked me up with a great deal on my Pentaquark when I asked for a little help.





NT.Thunder said:


> Yeah I also got a good price emailing them directly and I know someone here actually got Peter Bauer's board signed IIRC


I contacted them, we'll see! Otherwise, it is perhaps too expensive, I don't know. On the other hand, I don't plan to buy a 2nd board in a foreseeable future.

There is a Creamer in their outlet page, size 162. I bust the "rider weight-range" a little though.



WigMar said:


> I used to add tons of adhesive foam to my boots as they packed out. Heel lift is the devil!


Is it what we call DIY? 



ChrisZed said:


> From the Nitro line I would add the woodcarver instead. It has the powepods and the construction is really good


It is a nice looking board. I'll look more into it.

Cheers!

edit - I scratched some board in my initial post.


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

Got word from Amplid:

"Thanks for reaching out. Yes - two Surfari 161 B-Grades are in stock. The two last remaining ones. The reason for B-Grade is that we cut them with the Millisurf notches by accident. It's only an optical issue. Price is USD 625,- per board."

What do you think? 625USD vs 770USD


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’ll be back with a more comprehensive reply later. But I’d skip anything with lifted contacts or centrifugal stuff for the east coast if the goal is to improve carving. What makes these boards great out west is what hurts them here. Most important thing over here is gonna be camber profile and sidecut.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Bertrand said:


> I plan to buy K2 Lien AT bindings (they seem versatile, but open to board/bindings combo suggestion)


Great choice



Bertrand said:


> Yes Pick Your Line
> Burton Hometown Hero
> Jones Stratos
> Jones Flagship
> ...


Narrowed that down. Of that list I would probably go to the Stratos or HtH based on your description. The Mountain being the third pick.

I would seriously look to add the Rome Ravine Select and replace the Arbor options with the Clovis.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I’ll be back with a more comprehensive reply later. But I’d skip anything with lifted contacts or centrifugal stuff for the east coast if the goal is to improve carving. What makes these boards great out west is what hurts them here. Most important thing over here is gonna be camber profile and sidecut.


Gonna respectfully disagree here.

Of the boards on that list, I'd pick something that's more versatile and directional-ish, i.e. reasonable to ride switch. Of the boards on that list, I think a mid-wide arbor iguchi camber is a fantastic choice. Set back it'll be fine in powder and with the edge tech it's awesome in ice. The slightly lifted contact points take about a second to get used to and they really don't cause the issues you describe.

I probably wouldn't go 3BT for an ice coast board though. The guch is pretty different. Maybe not the first one I'd pick, but I definitely grab mine when I can only take one board and I'm not sure what I'm in for...

Re:bindings. 
I'm pretty enamored with the cartel x but they're more pricey than the lien AT's and likely much stiffer.

Edit: Dammit. Posted after @Nivek lol. Everyone raves about the ravine though so.


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

Nivek said:


> Narrowed that down. Of that list I would probably go to the Stratos or HtH based on your description. The Mountain being the third pick.
> 
> I would seriously look to add the Rome Ravine Select and replace the Arbor options with the Clovis.


Thanks!

Between the Stratos and HH, which one would be more forgiving? Spec wise, the HH in 160cm seems to check all the boxes (not too wide for my 9.5, not too long = more nimble, mid-flex board). The Stratos, in 162cm, I am a little over-spec for the weight and I am not sure it is a good idea to go for the 164w considering my feet.

Clovis, I thought it was more a powder board. Not that I wouldn't consider it, if it can be a nice carving board for my level.

Rome Ravine Select seems like a nice board : is it too stiff though for my level? Or is it simply a matter of adapting to it and after 4-5days I won't notice? I am looking at the 162cm here.

Perhaps similar to Ravine Select in terms of flex: I looked at Arbor A-frame (162cm). Would that be a good board too? Or too stiff for me?

Cheers!


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> Gonna respectfully disagree here.
> 
> Of the boards on that list, I'd pick something that's more versatile and directional-ish, i.e. reasonable to ride switch. Of the boards on that list, I think a mid-wide arbor iguchi camber is a fantastic choice. Set back it'll be fine in powder and with the edge tech it's awesome in ice. The slightly lifted contact points take about a second to get used to and they really don't cause the issues you describe.
> 
> ...


I do like the Iguchi  What would be your first pick for what I describe (carving in east coast, some playfulness, 0 park) and my spec (9.5 boot, 220lbs)?

Cheers!


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I’ll be back with a more comprehensive reply later. But I’d skip anything with lifted contacts or centrifugal stuff for the east coast if the goal is to improve carving. What makes these boards great out west is what hurts them here. Most important thing over here is gonna be camber profile and sidecut.


Thanks! Gonna wait for your long answer.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

For the sake of controversy I'd throw the Endeavour Alpha on your list. It's a stiff camber carving machine. They're also local to you ie a Canadian brand and last I checked they still had some of the '21s on sale.



Bertrand said:


> On the other hand, I don't plan to buy a 2nd board in a foreseeable future.


Are you feeling ok? The correct number of snowboards is always n+1


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'll bite the controversy and say that it's not a great quiver of one. The alpha is basically all edge. It would be like saying the pentaquark is a great quiver killer. I mean, sure... if you only ride on groomed runs when no one else is around!



Bertrand said:


> I do like the Iguchi  What would be your first pick for what I describe (carving in east coast, some playfulness, 0 park) and my spec (9.5 boot, 220lbs)?
> 
> Cheers!


Honestly, the Korua otto could be a decent option as well. Just keep the edges sharp.

I have a few boards, but if I didn't know what I was walking into I'd 100% grab my iguchi. I really enjoy riding it. I think the lifted contact points add to the enjoyment of the board without taking away from the stability or the edge hold. Some on this forum have said that they've been fine with boards like the party platter on ice coast conditions if they keep the edges sharp but that would sketch me out a bit.

Nivek is pretty on point, but i think something like the stratos, PYL, or surfari are much more of a quiver board than a quiver killer kind of board. The flagship is pretty dang stiff from most reviews, but I haven't ever ridden one.

I think the profile, edge tech, lifted contact points, and the flex of the iguchi make it a great option. At your weight, you could get a mid wide or wide board in the bigger sizes which will be even more utilitarian. The lifted contact points should make the wider board feel a bit better as well at your boot size, though truth be told, I'm a size 8 and prefer wider boards. I think I like 26+ cm wide boards which is pretty wide for that boot size.

Niche Maelstrom or Endeavor scout could be cool as well, but I think the scout may be a bit too soft for you at your weight.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

WigMar said:


> I've got a Surfari, and I weighed 220# last season. It absolutely rips. It's definitely not a board you'll quickly outgrow.


And if you're 250ish w/o gear?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Bertrand said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Between the Stratos and HH, which one would be more forgiving? Spec wise, the HH in 160cm seems to check all the boxes (not too wide for my 9.5, not too long = more nimble, mid-flex board). The Stratos, in 162cm, I am a little over-spec for the weight and I am not sure it is a good idea to go for the 164w considering my feet.
> 
> ...


HtH is definitely the more forgiving of those

The Ravine Select is a stiffer Ravine, but the Ravine is basically a park deck in a pow shape. So the Ravine is by no means a "stiff" board. On par with the HtH or Clovis.


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks for your insights!

ok, I think my best of 4, in no order, are now Hometown Hero, Stratos, Ravine Select and Iguchi. I discarded the Surfari because it is a little bit over my budget and I'm not sure about the proposed B-stock.

I gathered the following specs for each boards (told you I was analytical!). Overall, specs are really close to each other for most spec. What would be the sizes for each model in your opinion? (my spec 6'2", 220lbs, 9.5 US boots).

Here's my take 
HH, I think I would go for the 160w just to be sure for carving, but i guess my boots would be better fit on the 160.
Iguchi : Weight would put me on the 163MW, feet would put me on the 162 I guess?
Stratos: I would chose the 162 (164w seems a little too long)
Ravine Select : 162 (166 way too long if I want some nimbleness to it).


*Model*​*Size*​*Weight range*​*Sidecut*​*Effective edge*​*Tip/nose width*​*Waist width*​*Tail width*​*Taper*​*Setback*​Hometown Hero​160​180-260lbs​7,7m​1217mm​308​258​296​12mm​-40​Hometown Hero​160w​180-260lbs​7,7m​1217mm​315​265​303​12mm​-40​​​​​​​​​​​Iguchi​162​134-214lbs​9/8,1/9​1202mm​296​254​295​15mm​0​Iguchi​163MW​134-214+lbs​9,05/8,15/9,05​1210mm​306​263​304​15mm​0​​​​​​​​​​​Stratos​161w​150-200lbs​7,7m​1204mm​313​264​303​10mm​-20​Stratos​162​150-200lbs​7,8m​1212mm​307​258​297​10mm​-20​Stratos​164w​160-210+lbs​8m​1232mm​314​265​304​10mm​-20​​​​​​​​​​​Ravine Select​162​? to 192lbs​8m​1255mm​311​260​304​7,5mm​-15​Ravine Select​166​? to 210lbs​8m​1292mm​315​262​307​7,5mm​-15​




bseracka said:


> Are you feeling ok? The correct number of snowboards is always n+1


I'm already using this formula for my guitars. Can't use it elsewhere without contracting loans


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

The HH is slightly more Freeride focused than AM (tapered set back/directional camber). Not an expert on the geographic area but from what I've heard isn't it rare for the East Coast to have any level of fresh snow to attack. I've ridden Freeride boards on firm icy piste and they lose the ability to aggressively bite a front edge in at high speed. Being that is the case, I'd be looking at a moderate stiff full camber board for the EC. You sound like your riding style and the terrain your using that this is where you should be looking for....., an AM board. 

And mate..., you're a big unit at 100kg/220lbs/186cm...., with outerwear/boots/bindings/backpack etc you add another 5kg to this. You don't really need a wide at 27.5 mondo/US9.5 but a 160 is down the bottom end of the range. If you're a charger, I'd definitely go a few cm longer as it's not that hard to overpower a shorter board on piste.


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

Craig64 said:


> The HH is slightly more Freeride focused than AM (tapered set back/directional camber). Not an expert on the geographic area but from what I've heard isn't it rare for the East Coast to have any level of fresh snow to attack. I've ridden Freeride boards on firm icy piste and they lose the ability to aggressively bite a front edge in at high speed. Being that is the case, I'd be looking at a moderate stiff full camber board for the EC. You sound like your riding style and the terrain your using that this is where you should be looking for....., an AM board.
> 
> And mate..., you're a big unit at 100kg/220lbs/186cm...., with outerwear/boots/bindings/backpack etc you add another 5kg to this. You don't really need a wide at 27.5 mondo/US9.5 but a 160 is down the bottom end of the range. If you're a charger, I'd definitely go a few cm longer as it's not that hard to overpower a shorter board on piste.


Thanks for your input. For geographic area, we're talking east coast, but up north (Laurentides, https://www.laurentides.com/sites/a...blocks/images/Carte_Region_Positionnement.jpg)

If I understand correctly, the 4 boards mentioned (HH, Stratos, Iguchi and Ravine Select) are more into the Freeride spectrum than all-mountain and I should redo some of my homework (or is it only for the HH?)? In that case, any recommendations? Either in the list on the 1st post or other suggestions.

Or in those 4, what would be the more all-mountain oriented? Iguchi has no setback as far as I can tell and might be the ticket. That might be a better choice then the HH for east coast in your opinion?

For the size, yeah, I guess I should aim more for longer vs shorter due to my size. I like to charge, but I also need to follow my kids sometimes  Hence, some forgiveness/playfulness in my search.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

unsuspected said:


> And if you're 250ish w/o gear?


It's going to be more playful, but still probably not a party board.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

The part at the beginning where you said you would be following kids around. You don’t want a freeride deck for that. I mean a stiff freeride deck isn’t fun going slow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

@Bertrand

The iguchi is 100% all mountain board that can big mountain boogie.

To echo what @Scalpelman said, I think the arbor with the lifted contact points would be the only one which can fake being relaxed enough so you could go slowly and pay attention to other stuff like kids.

I mean, I think we're looking for opposite boards. I usually want my boards to be able to get me far away from kids on the mountain. You're looking to chase yours down!


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> @Bertrand
> 
> The iguchi is 100% all mountain board that can big mountain boogie.
> 
> ...


Reading your last paragraph made me realize that usually, what I do is simply :

Sit on snow on top of the piste;
wait for my kids to be far enough;
then do my riding, bypass them;
Once I'm far enough, sit back again so that they catch up with me. 
Rince and repeat.
So, in the end, it's not that I'm riding with them per se. But, since I will have only 1 board, I need it to be forgiving enough for afternoon runs, when I'm more tired.

I'm beginning to look a little bit more into "all-mountain directional board that can carve" as opposed to "freeriding board that can go slow". On that note, I still keep the Iguchi on my radar. There is a 163MW board in a close local store. I'll go see it. 

There is also a Nitro Woodcarver, which seems like an all-mountain board designed for carving. Sidecut radius is not too high, which might be a good thing for smaller mountains.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

The Woodcarver looks sick! Signal Yup might be worth glancing at too.


----------



## easyrider16 (Sep 28, 2020)

That's a long and varied list. I'm an east coast rider and I own a Flagship and a Stratos. If I were to choose one east coast carving, quick to long turns, and the occasional side hit, it would be the Flagship. It holds a great edge on hard snow, is stable on boilerplate, yet is also very good in powder. The one thing to note is that has a long side cut, so it's not as great in tight trees as some other options. 

Stratos has a much shorter side cut so I like it better in the trees. It's not quite as stable as the Flagship for those long, drawn out carves and isn't quite as good on hard snow (although it's not bad either).

I'm not a huge fan of Arbor's uplifted contact points for east coast riding. They're great when the snow is soft and/or deep, but when things are really firm like they get out here in the ice coast, they can feel a bit loose when flat basing. It's not bad, and certainly something you can live with, but for my money I would go Jones with magna-traction.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

You want an all mountain deck. If you go the RCR route for more playfulness, then magnatraction is best for New England ice IMO. I’ve tried the others and they don’t perform as intended as well. However on soft-to-slush days the mag can give a “drag” feel. On those days I pull out something without edge tech. 

So maybe you should look at angry’s Rad Dad list and get something on the aggressive side. RCR with mag or full camber. And another thing, kids eventually will drag you into the park…. Just saying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Woodcarver looks pretty fun. I have a nitro team and pantera. They both carve very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’ve almost pulled the trigger on the wood carver a few times


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks for all your help and thoughts so far. It helped me a lot!

So, I've read a little bit more into more focused all-mountain boards for carving on the (northern) east coast. So my thinking is that ice performance is important, but I can often avoid it. Hence, this should be seen as an occasional conditions and not the average conditions I will ride. Does that make sense? 

Here's a new list! 

Arbor Bryan Iguchi Camber 163MW
Rome Ravine Select 162 (is this a all-mountain or freeride board?)
Nitro Woodcarver (seems catchy though)
Jones Stratos
Found a very good deal on Salomon Super 8 163 (~ 300 USD). But it does look like more freeride oriented.
*edit* - Added Arbor Clovis because of the softer flex (freeride board, but softer than Iguchi for example)

The ones I no longer consider
Jones Flagship (seems too stiff)

I'm leaning towards the Rome Ravine Select and Iguchi. Both have lots of effective edge, has enough stiffness, seems able to carve and seems forgiving. For the Ravine Select, should I go for the 166 for my size and weight?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

In no particular order from that list I’d take the wood carver, ravine or super 8. Although I’ve heard Salomon side cut doesn’t grip in hard conditions. I just like that board…

However for an east coast carving board I still say full (or at least mostly) camber with no edge tech. Edge tech makes up for lack of grip inherent to other profiles but isn’t needed on full camber. IMO of course.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Bertrand said:


> Thanks for all your help and thoughts so far. It helped me a lot!
> 
> So, I've read a little bit more into more focused all-mountain boards for carving on the (northern) east coast. So my thinking is that ice performance is important, but I can often avoid it. Hence, this should be seen as an occasional conditions and not the average conditions I will ride. Does that make sense?
> 
> ...


Do it - buy either one, put a few days on it and if you're not happy flip it and grab something else, it's easy to start overthinking it but getting the wrong board isn't the end of the world and you should be able to move any of these decks pretty easy.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’d throw in the new Salomon Ultimate Ride.
Basically a full camber so the best for riding ice - I ride these conditions a lot here.

Salomon sidecuts grip very well on ice, just keep the edges sharp - I currently own the old Ultimate Ride and the Assassin Pro. I didn’t like the regular Assassin on ice with its freestyle 2 and 3 degree base bevel but their 1 and 2 all mountain bevel works well.

Not the most aggressive edge tech like mag but it adds some extra grip when compared to my other boards with similar EE, profile and flex without any edge tech.


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> In no particular order from that list I’d take the wood carver, ravine or super 8. Although I’ve heard Salomon side cut doesn’t grip in hard conditions. I just like that board…
> 
> However for an east coast carving board I still say full (or at least mostly) camber with no edge tech. Edge tech makes up for lack of grip inherent to other profiles but isn’t needed on full camber. IMO of course.


Woodcarver seems like "almost" full camber, at least according to reviews, but it has power pods as their edge tech if I understand correctly.

My current top 3 is : Woodcarver, Iguchi and Ravine Select. I can see by myself the Woodcarver 163 (~1hr drive) and the Iguchi 163MW. Unfortunately, no Ravine Select 162 close by and Rome website says end of november for delivery date. I'd like to see them in person, so that i can see my feet at the inserts.



NT.Thunder said:


> Do it - buy either one, put a few days on it and if you're not happy flip it and grab something else, it's easy to start overthinking it but getting the wrong board isn't the end of the world and you should be able to move any of these decks pretty easy.


 yeah, you're 100% right.I'm clearly overthinking it.

On that account, how hard it is to sell snowboards? Looking at local ads, there is not much gear to sell (except for old and cheap gear, I don't see much good gear for selling).



Yeahti87 said:


> I’d throw in the new Salomon Ultimate Ride.
> Basically a full camber so the best for riding ice - I ride these conditions a lot here.
> 
> Salomon sidecuts grip very well on ice, just keep the edges sharp - I currently own the old Ultimate Ride and the Assassin Pro. I didn’t like the regular Assassin on ice with its freestyle 2 and 3 degree base bevel but their 1 and 2 all mountain bevel works well.
> ...


Thanks! I will take a look at the Ultimate Ride. 2022 graphics are plain ugly (imho!), but 2021 looks real nice and I found a good deal on a 164cm.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

So many boards. Which one. Guaranteed you’ll be happy with any of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider16 (Sep 28, 2020)

In the last three years or so I have sold something like 6 or 7 snowboards. Some of them were pretty old, too. Newer boards are easier to sell but it's all about pricing it correctly. Generally you can expect to sell a used board for about 50% of full retail within a year or two of purchase. I generally wait to buy stuff on sale, and I've gotten a few nice decks brand new for $300 or so and flipped them for almost no loss. I did that with a Berzerker and a jibsaw, and I may do it with my Crosscut this year.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Bertrand said:


> Reading your last paragraph made me realize that usually, what I do is simply :
> 
> Sit on snow on top of the piste;
> wait for my kids to be far enough;
> ...


I'm a little surprised the arbor element camber isn't on the list. It ticks all your boxes and can take you a long way skill level wise. I had a couple and they worked well. Good all around very versatile board with great bang for the buck. Tried and true. Currently riding a Stranda shorty which is fantastic but probably not what you are looking for.


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

Hello!

So, I went to look and possibly purchase a Nitro Woodcarver. There was one 2020 Woodcarver for 500CAD. Was tempted. In the end, I purchased a....

[Drumroll]

2022 Rome Ravine Select 166 ! 
and 
2022 Nitro Team Bindings

Price was very good, I had the Ravine Select for 680 CAD and the Nitro Team for 260 CAD, which is much better than retail price I've seen for both item. Bought it at a local store, called "Poubelle du Ski", which basically translate to ..."Ski Trash Can"  there is a lot of stock, but nothing advertised on the internet, so you can't know in advance what they have.

Thanks again for all your help, ended with a good board I think. The seller tried the 2021 Ravine and she was very knowledgeable and impressed by the Ravine. 

Here's some photos.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Love it, enjoy the season


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I _almost_ bought the Nitro bindings but ended up with the Now Drives. I'll be interested in hearing how the Nitros fare with this board.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

You’re gonna love that backseat camber. So fun ripping around the resort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> You’re gonna love that backseat camber. So fun ripping around the resort.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s what keeps drawing me to a super8


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

NT.Thunder said:


> Love it, enjoy the season


Thanks! Can't wait...  Still 4-5 weeks before the season starts here.



Donutz said:


> I _almost_ bought the Nitro bindings but ended up with the Now Drives. I'll be interested in hearing how the Nitros fare with this board.


I'll report back during the season how I like the combo. Just to complete this thread for some future searches by other forum members. The price was just too good and they didn't had the K2 Lien AT I was looking initially. could have waited but reasoned that there were both good bindings in the end.



Scalpelman said:


> You’re gonna love that backseat camber. So fun ripping around the resort.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, I decided to go for this profile to add some fun in the riding and I went for the 166 to increase the EE (1292mm!) for edge hold.



MrDavey2Shoes said:


> That’s what keeps drawing me to a super8


Almost bought this 2021 Super 8 : 2021 Salomon Super 8 Mens Snowboard
edit - There was a 2021 Super 8 160cm at the local store. Price would be probably maybe even better than Corbetts. I can ship it to you if you want 

---

Slept on my purchase last night. A mix of happiness and sadness --> I won't be able to ride on the other board I considered! Dreaming about all those boards is over!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Bertrand said:


> Slept on my purchase last night. A mix of happiness and sadness --> I won't be able to ride on the other board I considered! Dreaming about all those boards is over!


…incorrect let me tell you about a little thing we call N+1 

welcome to the hunt, it’s never over 😉


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> …incorrect let me tell you about a little thing we call N+1
> 
> welcome to the hunt, it’s never over 😉


Yeah, I'm already telling myself that in X years, I'll need a 2nd board for Y conditions 

Cheers!


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

I was planning to buy a Burton Space Sack in the *166 *length. I guess it will fit perfectly my *166 *Ravine Select?Better safe than sorry (even though the return fee is only 6.50$! I could potentially buy and return it if it does not fit)









Burton Space Sack Board Bag | Burton.com Winter 2022


Shop the Burton Space Sack Board Bag along with more snowboard gear bags from Winter 2022 at Burton.com




www.burton.com


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

Some feedback. 

I only had 6-7 runs so far. I had a mix of conditions : ice skating, groomed artificial piste and 2-3 inch snow /powder. 

The board is awesome. Very versatile, easy to manoeuver with the kids at slow speed and a great carver (Although I am a beginner for carving... It is still way easier to attempt carving with this board vs previous rental board). Great edge hold. The board is softer than I was expecting (blame it on my 100kg). I am happy I went for the 166 vs the 162. Turn initiation is really easy and once locked, you can push it and get a great turn.


----------



## Spid (Jan 4, 2022)

Bertrand said:


> Hello!
> 
> Been reading the forum for a little while, gathered some infos on boards and here I am for some finetuning, using your lights and perhaps identifying a board I haven't found yet.
> 
> ...


Add the Burton Flight Attendant and Rossignol Juggernaught (yes,I know it's not directional but demo one as even the similar and softer Jibsaw carves well) to the list.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> That’s what keeps drawing me to a super8


Wait what?


----------



## Rajatkx (Jan 11, 2022)

The Capita Mercury or Yes typo/basic might also be good boards to look at, I'm in a similar situation and I'm looking to pick up one of those boards.


----------



## Neil29 (Dec 1, 2021)

Bertrand said:


> Some feedback.
> 
> I only had 6-7 runs so far. I had a mix of conditions : ice skating, groomed artificial piste and 2-3 inch snow /powder.
> 
> The board is awesome. Very versatile, easy to manoeuver with the kids at slow speed and a great carver (Although I am a beginner for carving... It is still way easier to attempt carving with this board vs previous rental board). Great edge hold. The board is softer than I was expecting (blame it on my 100kg). I am happy I went for the 166 vs the 162. Turn initiation is really easy and once locked, you can push it and get a great turn.


Now that you’ve had a full season on it, any additional input. I’m considering the ravine select for the Southern California icy to slush conditions and I similarly have to go slow for my daughter at times. Have you hit any jumps or anything with it?


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

Neil29 said:


> Now that you’ve had a full season on it, any additional input. I’m considering the ravine select for the Southern California icy to slush conditions and I similarly have to go slow for my daughter at times. Have you hit any jumps or anything with it?


I now have about 20-25 days on it. Lots of grip if you keep the edge sharp (effective length is long on the 166 size). Very forgiving imho. Never feared to catch an edge at slow speed.

I had some pow days and it was very good.

I am not a great carver but I should say that imho it is stiff enough to be aggressive on it. 

With respect to jump, it is not my cup of tea, sorry. I was looking for a board that could carve, with enough grip on ice patch, forgiving enough to ride with my kids and be competent in the rare pow days. On all those fronts, I am 100% satisfied.


----------

